# Lessons in Toronto



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey all, 

I'd say I'm an intermediate kind of a player. I can most things, know a lot of chords. But I lack in soloing and improve playing. Mainly for rock playing, but I'd like to dip into metal and jazz as well.

Anyone know of a good place to get lessons in the GTA?

Thanks


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Theroan: I don't know any place in particular but I can give you some general information. The best teachers are to be found at a music store rather than a music store, as music stores are mostly interested in selling instruments and music studios are mostly interested in teaching music.

Also, ask lots of questions. After all, you are the customer.....the paying customer.


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

Ya, luckily I'm 27 and my gear philosophy is that buying anything new is heresy.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't make any recommendations, but this might help:

PlayYourGuitar.ca - Teachers


----------

